
Wireless Firmware Update in Action on PineTime Smart Watch (NRF52) - lupyuen
https://lupyuen.github.io/pinetime-rust-mynewt/articles/dfutest
======
lupyuen
Observe step-by-step the Wireless Firmware Update running on PineTime Smart
Watch (nRF52) with MCUBoot Bootloader, NimBLE Bluetooth LE Stack and Apache
Mynewt...

[https://lupyuen.github.io/pinetime-rust-
mynewt/articles/dfut...](https://lupyuen.github.io/pinetime-rust-
mynewt/articles/dfutest)

